# Preaching Notes Idea



## Covenant Joel (Nov 6, 2011)

Some of you may have seen a couple times in the past few years that Josh Harris did a few blog posts (Round 1, Round Two) in which he highlighted the different ways that some of his pastor friends used preaching notes in the pulpit. It was interesting to see how various pastors in a few different denominations/churches used notes from the pulpit. It ranged from full manuscripts to a post it note and everything in between.

What I'm wondering is if some of the pastors here on the PB might be willing to contribute to a similar set of blog posts. It would involve just sending what you took into the pulpit for one sermon (and if possible linking to audio for that sermon as well). I think this would be very helpful to some younger guys like myself who are trying to get a sense for what we take into the pulpit. So if you're interested, just leave a comment, send me a PM, or send me an email at joel at joelws.com. I enjoyed Josh Harris' series, but I also think it would be helpful to do something similar with the confessionally Reformed pastors we have here as well.


----------

